# rc18t



## southernford246 (May 22, 2007)

i have an rc18t for sale with body and motor and some other parts im askin $70 for it


----------



## Ralf (Oct 19, 2001)

you might have better luck in the swap and sell area where this belongs. IMO Ralf


----------



## RC 18 MT (Aug 4, 2007)

is the RC 18 T the same as a RC 18 MT? arry its prbably a noob question. :drunk:


----------



## general pedestr (Dec 11, 2002)

got any pics of it


----------

